# Post width in replies too wide.... ???



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2012)

I just noticed some posts, near the top of the thread, are so wide, they cannot be read... they exceed the width of the box and they don't compress to vue the entire text....

I have tried resetting the tools in my profile and the text is still not fully visible..... Is it me or something on the site needs to be reconfigured...   

Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123440/in-a-nutshell#post_823962

Check post 1 & 3 and see if you experience the same width problem that I am having.......


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 18, 2012)

Dave, Those 3 posts were a screen shot that Pops did, they weren't actual posts in his thread. I think it was just the resolution Pops had on his computer when he did the screen shot.


----------



## alelover (Jun 18, 2012)

I was wondering about that too.


----------

